# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Norman >  Chuy's coming to Norman

## mikesimpsons82

I'm sure there will be some whining adults about another restaurant or another Mexican restaurant but just wanted to give you guys a heads up that Chuy's is finalizing a deal for Norman (not sure on location) and is planning to be open next summer.  This coming from the VP of Real Estate and Development, Michael Hatcher.

Here's a link to their website.  No mention of Norman yet, but he told me in an e-mail of their plans.

www.chuys.com

----------


## Easy180

Won't find me whining about it...Friends that have been to one really like it so I hope this turns out to be true

----------


## bluedogok

We have several here in Austin, always seemed to be a better "after work drink place" than an actual restaurant, they are usually packed during that time period. The food is average Tex-Mex, better than some places and not as good as some others in my opinion. It is fine but not a place that I actually go to by my own choice, usually it is a group thing when I go there. There are other places in town that I prefer when I make the decision where to go. 

I'm not sure what else is available in Norman anymore, we usually only make it there once a year for a game (usually the Tech game) and Tex-Mex is not on our agenda. I always liked The Border Crossing on Main years ago when I was in Norman often but I think it closed a little while before I moved to Austin. I'm sure it will be a popular place and will do well there, I would imagine somewhere along Ed Noble Parkway would be the logical location.

----------


## Spartan

This is awesome!! It goes without saying that they could be a huge hit on Main Street. I'm hoping for something like the Knox Street location, rather than the suburban ones that you'd expect on Ed Noble Pkwy...

----------


## dankrutka

> This is awesome!! It goes without saying that they could be a huge hit on Main Street. I'm hoping for something like the Knox Street location, rather than the suburban ones that you'd expect on Ed Noble Pkwy...


Main Street could use a few more places to be considered a solid entertainment district. That would be awesome if they opened there. Along with McNelli's, The Garage, Bison Witches, and several of the coffee shops and resaurants, Main Street would be well on its way. Unfortunately, my best is that they go in a more suburban location on Ed Noble or by Target or something...

----------


## Skyline

In today's real estate transactions. 


> •  Chuy's leased 8,330 square feet of retail space for a restaurant at 760 N Interstate Drive. Fleske was the listing broker and Grant Stewart with Adwon Properties was the leasing associate.
> 
> Read more: http://newsok.com/real-estate-transa...#ixzz1eqStXgvr

----------


## ChargerAg

isn't that the old ryan's steakhouse building?    how the heck did thay place ever go broke.

----------


## kevinpate

The old Ryan's/SantaFe/Whutevah/HalloweenStuff has been leveled.  Looks like they'll be building up from scratch.

----------


## Questor

Can't wait!

----------


## okcfollower

This location is immediately next door to Ted's. Wonder how that will affect the two restaurants

----------


## mattjank

Cannot wait. Stopped at the location on West 7th in Ft Worth over the weekend. It is a great 2 story location with lots going on around it. Wish we were getting one like that in downtown Norman, but excited none the less.

----------

